# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Sergej Esenin

## Dita

*Sergej Esenini për veten*


Jam një bir fshatari. Kam lindur më 21 shtator 1895 në lokalitetin e Kuzminit të qarkut të Rjazanit, po në gubernën e Rjazanit.
Qysh në moshën dy vjeç, meqë babai ishte i varfër dhe kishte shumë frymë në familje, më dërguan te gjyshi nga nëna, i cili ishte mjaft në gjendje dhe kishte tre djem të rritur beqarë, me të cilët kalova gjithë fëmijërinë. Dajët e mi ishin djem çapkënë dhe kokëkrisur. Kur u bëra tre vjeç e gjysëm, më hipën në një kalë pa shalë dhe më lëshuan revan. Mbaj mend që u tremba shumë dhe u kapa fort pas jeles së kalit.
Pastaj më mësuan të bëja not. Njëri nga dajët (dajë Sasha), më merrte në barkë, më zhvishte e më hidhte si këlysh në ujë. Unë përplasja krahët si i çoroditur e i tromaksur dhe, kur mua gati më mbahej fryma, ai bërtiste: Eh kuçkë! Sje për asgjë! Fjalën kuçkë ai e kishte përkëdhelje. Më vonë në moshën tetë vjeç, një daje tjetër unë i zëvendësoja shpeshherë qenin e gjahut, duke notuar nëpër gjole për të kapur rosat e egra. Isha mësuar për bukuri të ngjitesha nëpër pemë. Për këtë ua kaloja të gjithëve. Kur mëllenjat nëpër mështekna nuk e linin ndokënd të flinte, unë ngjitesha shpejt dhe merrja çerdhet. Një herë rashë, po nuk pësova ndonjë gjë të madhe, u gërvisha pak në fytyrë e në bark, po theva një shtamë me qumësht që do tia çoja gjyshit që po kosiste.
Midis fëmijëve isha gjithnjë i parë dhe sherrxhi i madh, dhe kthehesha në shtëpi përherë i gervishur. Për këto prapësira më bërtiste vetëm gjyshja, kurse gjyshi më nxiste nganjëherë edhe vetë për sherr dhe i thoshste gjyshes: Mos e nga moj budallaqe. Ashtu do të bëhet më i fortë.
Gjyshja më donte me gjithë shpirt dhe dashuria e saj nuk njihte kufi. Të shtunave më lanin, më prisnin thonjtë e më lyenin kokën me vaj, se flokët e dredhur mezi më kriheshin. Po edhe vaji smë bënte shumë dobi. Përherë bërtisja e madje edhe tani sikur spara i pres me kënaqësi të shtunat.
Të djelave më dërgonin gjithnjë në kishë dhe që të siguroheshin se veja vërtet, më jepnin 4 kopejka. Dy kopejka për naforë dhe dy për ti hedhur te kondizma e Shenjtorit, po unë paguaja vetëm për naforën, kurse te shenjtori bëja sikur hidhja, po shidhja gjë dhe ia mbathja në varrezë e luaja me kalamjtë. 
Kështu më kaloi fëmijëria. Kur u rrita, donin të më bënin mësues fshati, ndaj më shpunë në një eminar fetar, pas mbarimit të të cilit duhej të shkoja në Institutin Pedagogjik të Moskës. Për fat të mirë, nuk ndodhi kështu. Metodika dhe didaktika më kishin ardhur në majë të hundës dhe as doja të dëgjoja më për to.
Vjersha kam filluar të shkruaj herët, nëntë vjeç, por, me ndërgjegje të plotë, krijimtarisë i hyra kur u bëra 16-17 vjeç. Dhe vjersha të kësaj moshe i kam botuar në librin tim të parë Përshpirtja.
Kur u bëra tetëmbëdhjetë vjeç, habitesha pse gazetat nuk mi botonin krijimet që u dërgoja dhe befas ia mbatha në Petërburg. Atje nuk më pritën keq. I pari që njoha ishte Blloku, i dyti, Gorodeckij. Kur takova Bllokun, më rrodhën djersët çurg, sepse për herë të parë po shikoja një poet të gjallë. Gorodeckij më njohu me Klujevin, që sia kisha dëgjuar ndonjëherë emrin. Me Klujevin u bëmë miq të ngushtë, miqësi që e vazhdojmë edhe sot, pavarësisht se kemi gjashtë vjet pa u takuar.
Tani ai jeton në Viterg, më shkruan se ha bukë me krunde e se ka mbetur për faqe të zezë dhe se i lutet Zotit që të mos vdesë me turp.
Viteve të luftës dhe revolucionit, fati më përplasi sa andej këndej. I rashë Rusisë kryq e tërthor nga Oqeani i Ngrirë i veriut, e deri në detin e Zi dhe atë Kaspik, nga Perëndimi në Kinë, Persi dhe Indi.
Kohën më të mirë të jetës sime quaj vitin 1919. Atëherë kaluam një dimër me 5 gradë temperaturë brenda në dhomë. Skishim asnjë shkop dru.
Në PKR nuk hyra asnjëherë, sepse e quaj veten shumë më të majtë.
Shkrimtari im më i dashur është Gogoli.
Kam botuar shtatë libra. Tani po punoj mbi diçka të madhe, të titulluar Vendi i horrave.
Në Rusi, kur skishte letër, me Kusikovin dhe Mariengofin i shkruanim vjershat në muret e manastirit të Përkushtimit, ose i recitonim ku të mundnim nëpër bulevard. Amatorët më të mirë të poezive tona ishin prostitutat dhe banditët. Me ta ishim miq përherë. Komunistët na urrejnë tmerrësisht.
U dërgoj përulësisht të fala gjithë lexuesve dhe pakëz vëmendje përpara tabelës Lutem mos qëlloni!

*Berlin, 14 maj 1922*

----------

Brisil (08-06-2015)

----------


## Dita

*VETEM MES RRAFSHINES SE SHKRETE*


****

Mos më shani. Kështu erdhi puna!
Sdi me fjalën të bëj tregti.
Po e ndjej të rënduar si shumë
Këtë kokë me leshrat flori.

Fshati smë tërheq. Ca më tepër,
As qyteti smë josh...Mori fund:
Do flak tutje gjithçka, do lë mjekër,
Si rrugaç do të bredh nga të mund!

Do hedh torbën në sup përngaherë
Dhe për vjersha më kokën sdo çaj;
Ku ka këngë mbi këngën e erës,
Që harbon nëpër fushën pa skaj!

Erë rrepkash do qelbem e qepësh,
Do shfryj hundët me duar, ti kall
Lemeri mugëtirës së Stepës;
Si i lojtur, gjithçka do ta tall!

Dhe do ndihem më lehtë e më mirë,
Kur tufanet të rri ti dëgjoj;
Sepse smund, pa kësi mrekullirash,
Këtë jetë mbi dhe ta kuptoj.


****


Fati im u vendos. Asnjëherë 
Në të dashurat fusha sdo të kthej.
Fëshfëritjen e flatrave nerë
Tani plepave më sdo tua ndjej.

Sa spo shembet, pa mua, shtëpia,
Qeni plak më ka ngordhur. Çtë pres?
Me sa duket e tha perëndia
Nëpër udhët e Moskës të vdes.

Më pëlqen ky qytet i përbaltur, 
I mufatur, i mplakur disi,
që Azia kupolat e larta
Ia ka ngjyer gjithkund me flori.

Kurse natën, kur hëna ndrit natën,
Me çdjall drite, e di veç ajo,
Te rrugicë e tavernës hedh hapat,
Sepse shpirti tavernë veç do.

Dhe nën duhmën e saj, gjersa gdhihet,
U kändoj, gjithë dhembje në gji,
Prostitutave vargjet e mia,
Me banditët tek dëndem e pi.

Zemra dridhet e rreh flakë e ndezur.
Rrumbull krejt nis përçart edhe flas:
Jam si ju edhe unë, o vëllezër,
Skam çtë bëj, tani skthehm dot pas!

Sa spo shembet, pa mua, shtëpia,
Qeni plak më ka ngordhur. Çtë pres?
Me sa duket, e tha perëndia
Nëpër udhët e Moskës të vdes.




****


Çmë mundon me freskinë tënde
Dhe pse pyet sa vjeç jam vërtet?
Kam në shpirt një lëngatë aq të rëndë,
Saqë ndihem një i verdhë skelet.

Djalë fshati, një herë e një kohë 
Endërroja më tym se një ditë
Do të bëhem i pasur, i njohur,
E rreth vetes do mbledh dashuritë.

Po, i pasur u bëra, dhe tepër.
Një cilindër që kisha se kam;
Prej këmishës, një gjoks më ka mbetur
Dhe potinjat smë kanë as taban.

Edhe fama më poshtë smë bie:
Nga Parisi në Moskë, emri im
Zbatharakëve tmerrin u shtie,
Si një sharje plot mllef e përçmim.

Dashuria? Çmë vjen për të qeshur!
Ti më puth: akull unë, akull ti.
Njenja ime, për dreq, është rreshkur,
Ndenja jote të çelë nuk di.

Sështë ende kohë e brengës për mua,
Po edhe në ardhtë, aspak smë mjeron!
Më i florinjtë se leshrat e tua,
Ndër bregore laboti zhurmon.

Ah, në atë zhurmërim sikur tisha,
Si një herë e një kohë, dhe sot,
si çunak, në padi të humbisja,
Tëndërroja më tym ashtu kot.

Tëndërroja, po veç diçka tjetër,
Që as toka, as bari se njeh,
Që nuk di si ta quash me emër,
Se me fjalë dot zemra se shpreh.




*LETER NENES*

Gjallë je, nënoke? Edhe unë
Gjallë jam. Shëndet më paç, shëndet!
Dritë e bëftë krejt kjo mbrëmje e lume
Izbën tënde, që me mall më pret.

Thonë se je ligur e je tretur
Nga meraku im, po nuk ankon,
Se, pështjellë me një shall të vjetër,
Fillikate rrugës shpesh kalon.

Dhe kur mugëtirë e kaltër bie,
Një vegim i zi të kall ty frikë,
sikur në një sherr diku në pije,
Vjen dikush e ma këput me thikë.

Kot, e dashur, vuan kaq, besomë,
Brenga ti fanit këto ndër sy.
Sjam aq pijanec i lig sa çthonë,
Si do vdes pa të të parë ty?

Unë jam po foshnje, si një herë,
Dhe një shpresë veç ushqej në gji:
Tiki nga ky tym e kjo poterë,
Te shtëpiza jonë aty të vij.

Dhe do vij, kur kopshti ynë i bardhë
Anekënd të vishet me blerim.
Vetëm ti, si tetë vjet më parë,
Mos më zgjo aq herët në agim.

Mos e zgjo atë që shkrumb iu bënë 
Endërrat e moshës plot hare.
Më ka vrarë jeta mjaft, o nënë,
Dua veç të shlodhem e të fle.

As ti lutem Zotit mos më thuaj,
Si dikur në tartën mituri,
Ti ke mbetur ngushëllim për mua,
Dritë e parrëfyer, vetëm ti.

Ndaj merak ti mos mu bëj aq tepër,
Tek e liga mendjen mos e ço,
Dhe aq shpesh, me shallin tënd të vjetër,
Fillikate rrugën mos kalo.



****

Eja, mike, tok të rrimë,
Hidhmi sytë drejt në sy!
Dua të dëgjoj stuhinë
Duke të vështruar ty.

Këtë ar vjeshtor në flokë
Perëndia ma dha vetë,
Mbase si shpëtim për kokën,
Me që jam çapkën vërtet.

Fushat, prozhmet plot me fletë 
I braktisa, veç të vi
Të harrohem mes qytetit
Dhe të hidhurës lavdi;

Mendjen ta largoj prej kohës,
Kur nën vlugun pranveror
Dhe nën këngët e bretkocës,
unë u rrita vjershëtor.

Te dritaret, panja e blire
Zgjasin degët natë vend
Dhe kërkojnë nerrësirë
Gjithë çsjellin nëpër mend.

Ata sjanë më në botë;
Mbi varrezë, hënë e zbehtë
Ndrin edhe Ky kënd,-na thotë-
Përngamot dhe juve pret,

Që të dergjeni pa halle
Në qetësi e namëshim...
Vetëm rruga gjithë dallgë,
Kujt jeton i fal gëzim.

Ndaj afrohu, tok të rrimë,
Të vështrohemi në sy!
Dua të dëgjoj stuhinë
Duke të shtrënguar ty!

----------

bili99 (11-09-2018),Brisil (08-06-2015)

----------


## Dita

*KUR NDIZET FLAKA

Nga krijimet e hershme*


****

Për qiejt shpirti mall më ndjen.
Ai sbanon në këto vise.
Sa më pëlqen të shoh ndër pemë
Si flakë e blertë nis e ndizet.

Degët e trungjeve të artë
Një frymë fshehtësie i ngroh,
dhe fjalë e yjeve të zjarrtë
Bulon me gjethin nëpër to.

Unë e kuptoj gjuhën e fshehtë
Të kësaj toke. Po sarrij
Që pasqyrimn e një komete
Nga faqe e ujrave ta fshij.

Me bishtin nuk arrin dot kali
Ta fshijë hënëzën që pi...
Pse smbin vështrimi ynë vallë,
Siç mbin që thellë gjethi i ri!





*LOPA*

Dhëmbët i ranë dhe brirët 
Cipëz i vunë nga motet.
Egër sillet lopçari,
Shkopin sia ndan në kullotë.

Zhurmën se ka më për zemër,
Minjtë e bezdisin në stallë.
Sjell ndërmend, e shushatur
Viçin e vet këmbëbardhë.

Erdhën ia hoqën nga gjiri,
Pa iu gëzuar ende;
Varur në degëz të shelgut
Era lëkurën ia rreh.

Befas te grazhdi, si birin,
Vijnë dhe nënën e kapin,
Lakun ia hedhin në qafë,
Zvarrë ia shpien kasapit.

Brirët i zhgreu pas toke,
Palli me zë vajtimtar...
Nëndërr iu shfaqën korije,
Fusha, mbuluar me bar.




****

Mështeknëz flokëblerta,
O gjoks i vashës ti,
Aq humbur në mendime,
Mbi pellgun pse po rri?

Çtë pëshpërin ty era
Dhe rëra çtë zhurmon?
Mos krehërin e hënës për flokët ëndërron?

Të gjelbërat mendime
Çtrazim ti ngryska vallë?
Në shushurimën tënde,
Një brengë ndjej, një mall.

Këtu, - o mik i dashur,-
Më thotë ajo dhe fshan, -
Nën yjtë e natës sonte
Erdh qau një çoban.

Dhe hëna shtroi hijet,
Blerimin rreth ndriçoi...
Ah, gjunjët e zbuluar
Ai seç mi pushtoi.

Dhe, përmes shushurimash,
më tha me zjarr në gji:
-Shëndet, gjersa të kthehen
Kojrillat përsëri!

----------

bili99 (11-09-2018),Brisil (08-06-2015)

----------


## Dita

*JO ME KOT DY SY ME HODHEN CIKE

Nga motivet persiane*


****

Që të jesh poet, kjo do të thotë
Të plagosësh vehten kurdoherë
Dhe, me gjak të ndjenjave të tua,
ti në shpirt të ledhatosh të tjerët;

do të thotë që të thurësh këngë
Vetëm për hapsirën që njeh mirë.
Një avaz këndon poet  bilbili,
Ndaj ai se ka aspak vështirë.

Edhe kanarina qaramane
Ka një zë të stisur, që të çmend.
Merrja si bretkosë, po të duash,
Veç ama këndo me zërin tënd.

Në Kuran, me hile Muhameti
Urdhëroi të mos pihet kurrë;
Ndaj paprerë kupa zbraz poeti,
Gjithsaherë heq në shpirt torturë.

Edhe kur te mikja shkon poeti
Dhe në shtrat i gjen ndonjë dashnor,
Dashuri e jetës i mban dorën,
Thikë ai nuk ngul në kraharor.

Tym prej xhelozisë, del e ikën
Dhe ia merr me vërshëllimë e thotë:
Qënka shkruar që rrugaç të vdiskam.
Ja që ndodhka edhe kjo në botë.





****

Duart e së dashurës, dy mjelma
Kredhur në ar të flokëve të mi.
Anekënd në këtë botë njerëzish,
Kënga ska mbarim për dashuri.

Dikur edhe unë kam kënduar
Dhe sërishmi shpirti më këndon;
Fjala vlagë merr në kraharuar
E ndër vargje ëmbëlsisht buron.

Po kur shterr kjo vlagë krejt, dhe zemra
Mbetet si një shkëmb floriri i shkretë,
Vetëm hënë e Teheranit këngës
Smund ti japë ngrohtësi dhe jetë.

Unë sdi si do më vejë halli:
Do më djegë Shaga shkrumb e hi,
Apo, kur të plakem, i përmallur
Do kujtoj çkëndova në rini?

Ka një çap të tij sikush në botë,
A diçka që na pëlqen vërtet.
Një persian, që këngës keq ia thotë,
Kurrë nga Shirazi smund të jetë.

Sa për mua dhe për këngën time,
thoni vetëm kaq: do kish krijuar
Këngë më të mira, plot kumbime,
Nga dy mjelma po të kish shpëtuar.

----------

Brisil (08-06-2015)

----------


## Dita

*MIKU IM I SHTRENJTE, LAMTUMIRE!*


****

Puthmë, moj e dashur, puhtmë,
Gjer në dhembje, gjer në gjak.
Se duron dot ftohtësirën
Zemre ndezur zjarr e flakë.

Sështë kupa e përmbysur,
Mes gazmorëve, për ne,
Ti një gjë kupto, moj mike:
Veç një herë rron mbi dhe!

Shih në mes të errësirës
Hënën, që shkëlqim vërshon:
Sikur të ish një korb i verdhë,
Përmbi tokë fluturon.

Puthmë de! Se kalbësia
Këngën time ma këndoi;
Ka të ngjarë qielli sipër
Fundin tim parashikoi.

Eh, moj forcë që venitesh!
Do të vdes, kjo ska dyshim!
Vetëm dua ti puth mikes
Buzët, gjer në fundin tim.

Që pa turp edhe pa drojtje,
Embëlsisht kur tëndërroj,
Tok me shushurima vishnjesh,
Jam e jotja të kumbojë,

Që si shkuma përmbi kupë,
Drita mos na shuhet ne,
Ndaj këndo, moj mikja ime:
Veç një herë rron mbi dhe!




****

Fishkëllin era, erë e argjendtë,
Nën të mëndafshin zhurmim të dëborës.
Hera e parë që kaq me vëmendje
Vehten po shoh, si në shputë të dorës.

Tutje dritares, veç lagështirë.
Unë smërzitem. Brenga mëu shua.
Ndonëse më rrodhi aq e vëstirë,
Jetën e desha, prapë unë e dua.

Sa shoh një femër pakëz lozonjare,
Dridhem i tëri, ethet më kapin!
Sa shoh një trojkë, lëshohem përpara,
lart i kërcej e nuk di ku mbaj vrapin.

O lumturi, o gëzimet e mia!
Toka dhe vetë i do njerëzit të lumtur.
Kush gjithë dhëmbje qan si fëmia,
Duket, jo larg, një gëzim e ka humbur.

Jeta do marrë ashtu si të vijë,
Lehtë dhe thjeshtë, pa vrarë fort mendjen,
Ja pse, çapkëne, tej mbi korie,
Fishkëllin era, erë e argjendtë.





****

Endërronjës unë jam, që territ
Ngjyrën blu të syrit e përhumb,
Erdha te kjo jetë si të tjerët,
Tok me ta, ta shtyj ashtu siç mund.

Në të puth, këtë shprehi ma quaj,
Se kam puthur shumë gjer tani;
Fije shkrepsesh sikur ndez e shuaj,
Gjithsaherë flas për dashuri.

Vdes për ty, të dua, përgjithmonë, - 
Kurse shpirti thellë asgjë nuk ndjen.
Po të rrish e rëmosh pasionet,
Të vërtetën kurrë nuk e gjen.

Ndaj sngushtohem fort për të kërkuar
Zjarr e prush prej teje kot më kot.
Ti je një mështeknëz e krijuar
Enkas dhe për mua, dhe për botë.

Gjithsesi edhe pse kaq të afërt
Ty të mbaj e zgjedhën ta duroj,
Xhelozi nuk ndjej për ty dhe ashpër 
As që të gjykoj e mallkoj.

Endërronjës unë jam, që territ
Ngjyrën blu të syrit e përhumb.
Dhe me ty jam mpleksur si të tjerët,
Tok me ta, ta shtyj ashtu siç mund..




****


Shkretëtirë bore. Hëna farfurin.
Vendi anembanë dergjur nën qefin.
Dhe mështeknat qajnë pyjeve pa jetë.
Kush kështu ka vdekur? Mos vallë unë vetë?




****


Mbase vonë, a mbase herët shumë,
Ta shkoqis tani këtë nuk mund,
Don Zhuan i prapë u bëra unë,
Një poet që era e hedh gjithkund.

Sdi se çmë ka gjetur, veç përditë,
Mbi të tjera gjunjë do më gjesh.
Dhe as ndjej mëshirë, as tronditem
Që harboj e tradhëtoj kaq shpesh.

Zemrën e kapitur kam dëshirë
Sa më pak me derte ta mundoj.
Te këta sy femrash, që veç shtiren,
Se marr vesh çdreqin rri kërkoj.

Ndaj mos më lësho përbuzja ime,
Mbamë si gjithnjë në thonjtë e tu!
Shpirti im ka veç të ftohta vlime,
Fëshfëritje jargavani blu,

Nëpër të limontin muzg, ku shquhen
Si në mjegull zërat tej e ndanë.
Veç liri e ndjenjave paguhet,
Ndaj prano dhe sfidat, Don Zhuan!

Por, tek sfidat i pranoj i qetë,
As që ndjej ndonjë ndryshim në gji.
Shqotën e kuptoj si maj të blertë,
Dhe çdo dridhje vetëm dashuri.

Ja se çmë ka gjetur, që për ditë
Mbi të tjera gjunjë do më gjesh.
Lumturi kërkoj dhe as tronditem
Që harboj e tradhëtoj kaq shpesh.





****


Miku im i shtrenjtë lamtumirë!
Ty këtu në shpirt të kam ta dish!
Fati po na ndan sot pa mëshirë,
Po diku do shihemi sërish.

Lamtumirë, mik, pa fjalë e lotë!
Vetullat ti ngrysësh, ske përse 
Vdekja sështë e re në këtë botë,
As të rrosh nuk është gjë e re.

----------

bili99 (11-09-2018),Brisil (08-06-2015)

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Te faleminderit Dita qe i solle ketu,dhe dua te shtoj se desha ti sillja dhe une sepse  sapo me erdhen,po jo te tera.
   Te flm dhe njehere!

----------


## shigjeta

Dita bashkohem me Lotin flm qe e solle ne forum. Esenini eshte nje nga poetet qe gjithmon e lexoj me deshire

----------


## macia_blu

firmos peticionin e falenderimit.
shijoj ne shijen tende  ngjashmerisht.
(pra  me pelqeu shume perzgjedhja)

----------


## Brari

Dita ...rrofsh per lodhjen qe i solle keto xhevahire ketu.

Nuk do ish keq te vesh dhe perkthyesin e atyre krijimeve sepse edhe ai ka pjesen e vet te nderit.

urime!

----------


## Bel ami

Perkthyesi eshte Jorgo Bllaci.
Ai e ka perkthyer me sakte dhe me plote Esseninin.
Do i lutesha Dites nese do te kishte mundesi te na postonte poezite "Leter nga nena" dhe "Tanushja"

----------


## Dita

Sa bukur miq te poezise se Eseninit............sa bukur!

Ju premtoj se do t'jua sjell te gjitha poezite qe bejne pjese ne vellimin e publikuar ne Shqiperi par disa vitesh. 

Le te kenaqeni dhe ju me to!


Per Brarin!

Perkthyes eshte i madhi Jorgo Bllaci. Do t'ju sjell dhe parathenien e librit te shkruar prej tij.


Ju pershendes te gjitheve!
Dita

----------


## Ema

Faleminderit Dita per mundimin qe ke shkruar keto poezi kaq te bukura.
Per ne qe jemi larg e s`kemi shume mundesi te lexojme libra ne SHQIP ishte vertete kenaqsi.

----------


## Brari

kjo eshte poezia "LETER NGA NENA" nga Esenin 

Perse te flas, 
E c'te mendoj gje tjeter, 
C'te shkruaj 
E c'te them ne varg? 
Mbi tryezen e merzitur 
Kam nje leter, 
Qe nena ime 
Ma dergon nga larg. 

Ajo me shkruan: 
"Bej si bej, o bir, 
Dhe eja ne shtepi 
Per kershendella; 
Po mos harro, 
Nje shall per mua bli 
Per plakun 
Bli poture me tegela. 

Shafran ne zemer kam,Qe je poet, 
Qe zure mik e shok nje nam te rende; 
Per mua plaken fare s'ishte keq, 
Sikur te ktheje arat ne parmenda. 

U plaka 
Dhe ne gjunjet skam fuqi, 
Po ti sikur mos braktisje strehet, 
Tani do te kisha nuse 
ne shtepi 
Dhe do perkundja 
Nipin tim ne preher. 

Po ti femijet 
neper bote i dhe, 
Ia fale tjetrit gruan mire e mire, 
Dhe mbete 
Pa familje, pa fole 
Ne pellgun e mejhanes se peshtire. 

Po c'pate, c'pate bir, 
pellumbi im? 
Ti ishe kaq i brishte 
E kaq pa fjale; 
Dhe bota thoshte plot me pergjerim: 
Ky Sander Esenini 
Paska djale! 

PO shpresa jone vate 
Doli bosh, 
Na hidheroi zhgenjimi shpirtin shume 
Yt ate e kishte mjaft gabim kur thosh: 
Poeteve u derdhet parja lume! 

Sado te marresh, 
Ne shtepi s'dergon, 
Kete e di, 
Prandaj po flas kaq hidhur. 
Poeteve paraja s'u qendron, 
Se jane xhepashpuar,qesezgjidhur. 

Shafran ne zemer kam 
Qe je poet 
Qe zure mik e shok nje nam te rende; 
per mua plaken fare s'ishte keq 
Sikur te ktheje arat 
Me parmende. 

Tani pa kuaj jemi 
E pa pleng! 
Sikur mos humbje rrugeve te qytetit, 
Ketu ne fshat,o bir, ti kishe mend 
Te beheshe kryetar komiteti. 

Dhe ne do mbroheshim 
E s'do na merrnin ters, 
Dhe ti s'do bridhje i merzitur vone; 
E beja gruan tende te endte lesh, 
Te kishte paqe pleqeria jone". 

................................... 

Une letren hap 
Dhe mendte i kam ujem; 
Mos valle e humba daljen neper shtigje? 
Por c'ka mendoj 
Me vone do t'ju them 
Kur nenes sime 
Shpejt t'i kthej pergjigje. 


perktheu D.Agolli

----------


## Dita

*Brari,* te falenderoj qe e ke sjelle perkthimin e Dritero Agollit per poezine "Leter nga nena". Ne vellimin qe kam une me perkthime te Jorgo Bllacit kjo poezi mungon, keshtu qe as kerkeses tende Bel Ami per ta pasur ketu ne forum nuk do te mund t'i pergjigjesha.



Ketu po sjell disa poezi te tjera nga dy ciklet e para te perfshira ne vellim.

*Bel Ami,* 

Poezia e fundit ne ket postim eshte ajo mbi Tanjushen.





*VETEM MES RRAFSHINES SE SHKRETE*


Ah, foli mjaft korijëz e praruar,
Me gjuhën e mështeknave plot gaz,
Po gjithë dhembje larg duke mërguar,
As pyesin kojrillat clënë pas.

Çtë pyesin e kush në këtë botë,
Nuk ndihet shtegëtar që vjen e shkon?
Për cilindo që ikën, nën hënëzën e plotë,
Lirishtja buzë pellgut ëndërron.

Jam vetëm mes rrafshinës krejt të shkretë,
Kurse kojrillat era larg i shpie,
Rininë sjell ndër mend, plot gaz e jetë,
Po sndjej në zemër pikëz dhëmbshurie.

As vitet humbur kot, as lulëzimi
I jargavanit, mall smë zgjon në gji.
Në kopësht mbase ndizen zjarr rjabinat,
Po zjarri i tyre as që ngroh njeri.

Nuk bëhet shkrumb rjabina, dhe në u djegtë,
As bari i zverdhur fushës pa mbarim.
Sic hedhin drurët mengadalë gjethet,
I hedh dhe unë fjalët plot trishtim.

Dhe nëse era e kohës, e tërbuar,
Atje ku sduhet i gropos diku,
Ju thoni: që korijëz e praruar
Ajo që foli dhembshurisht kështu.





*****


Erë, erë e dëborës, moj erë,
Merrmi vitet në krahët e tu,
Dua djalkë të jem edhe një herë,
Apo lule luginës diku.

Nën një fyell bariu plot dhëmbje,
Dua sytë ti mbyll në harrim;
Zile yjesh, me borën e mbrëmjes
Të më bien në vesh pa pushim.

Oh, sa bukur e dredh ajo këngën,
Në tufan dëshpërimin kur derdh,
Do të desha diku, me një këmbë,
Ndanë rrugës të rrija, si bredh.

Hingëllima në terr kur të ndjeja,,
Të pushtoja kaçubën përbri...
Zgjati putrat, o hënëz, drejt meje,
Merrmi brengat në qiell tek ti!





*RREFIMI I HULIGANIT*


Gjithkush të këndojë sdi,
As gjithkujt i takon, si mollë,
Ndër këmbë të tjerësh të bjerë.

Rrëfim më të madh se ky,
Huligani ska bërë asnjëherë.

Shpupurisur kështu, dua vetë,
Me kokën, si llampë vajguri mbi sup, të bredh:
Vjeshtës së shpirtrave tuaj, vjeshtë pa fletë,
Dritë në terr ti hedh.
Më pëlqen kur të shara dëgjoj,
Dhe kur gurët më vinë si breshër,
Vetëm ngre duart
Dhe flakën e flokëve mbroj.

Sa mirë më vjen natë çast, kur tek mbrohem ashtu,
Kujtohem se ka dhe një pellg mes blerimesh mbi
tokë,
Se kam edhe unë një mëmë e një babë dikur,
Që për vjershat e mia vërtet sçajnë kokë,
Veç të shtrenjtë më kanë, si fushën e si bereqetin,
Si shiun, që jetën gjallon në pranverë;
Për çdo të bërtitur ndaj meje, do suleshin rreptas
Si cfurqe mbi ju, njëherësh!

Të varfrit e mij katundarë!
Tani u rrëgjuat e rroni
Me frikën e zotit dhe fundit të zi të kënetës;
Oh, po si nuk kuptoni
Që sot në Rusi biri juaj
Çmohet mbi gjithë poetët?
Mbani mend? Ju pikonte në zemër,
Kur zbathur dikur pllaquritej nëpër baltovina,
Kurse sot mban cilindër
Dhe këpucë llustrina.
Po huqet e hershme të fshatit,
Kur bridhte pa fre, si harron;
Çdo lope, nga çengeli i dyqanit të kasapit,
Të fala që larg i dërgon.
Papo kur shesheve sheh karrocierë,
Erë e plehut ndër mend i bie,
Dhe bishtin e çdo kali gati është aherë
Ta mbajë si bisht fustani nusërie.

E dua atdhenë,
E dua fort atdhenë,
Sidoqë ka një ndryshk të shelgtë brenge.
Dhe derrat feçkëndotur më pëlqejnë,
Dhe zhurma e bretkosave ndër pellgje.
Sa mall kam për vitet fëminore,
Për ato mbrëmje prilli, që smë shqiten nga kujtimet:
Gulaç sikur qëndronte panja jonë mes oborrit
Dhe ngrohej në zjarr të perëndimit.
Sa herë nëpër degët e saj jam kacavjerrur,
Sa vezë sorrash kam vjedhur ndër fole!
A thua e ka blerimin e atëhershëm
Dhe koren e lëmuar ende?
Po ti, o qeni im,
Besniku im i shkretë?!
E di, je plakur mjaft e je verbuar
Dhe angullin oborrit bishtpërpjetë,
Se dyer e haure ke harruar.
Oh, e mbaj mend dhe sot e kësaj dite,
Si copne bukës kapnim ne së toku
Nga dorë e nënës, e si e kollofitnim,
Në pjesë pa i hyrë shoku-shokut.
Njëlloj edhe sot kam mbetur!
Sytë më lulojnë po njëlloj,
Si lule kokoçelesh nëpër thekër;
Të shpreh atë çka ndjej në shpirt më tepër.

Natën e mirë!
Të gjithëve natën e mirë!
Kosorja e muzgut po tringëllin mes barit...
Nuk di pse paskam sonte dëshirë
Hënën të shoh nga dritarja,
Oh, sa dritëz e kaltër! Në kaq kaltërsi,
Stë vjen keq as të zbresësh në varr.
Dhe cinik ska pse dukem aspak, që tani
Te menderja llampën po var.
O Pegasi i mirë e i lodhur,
Trokun tënd aq të butë a ia vlen këtë çast ta kërkoj?
Unë mjeshtër i egër kam ndodhur,
Për minjtë lavde këndoj.
Çpo më zien radakja, furrë e trazirë.
Verë flokët çaprazë kullojnë.
Një velëz e verdhë të jem, kam dëshirë,
Te ky vend, ku sot lundrojmë.






*RUSIA SOVJETIKE*


Ky uragan kaloi. Pak ne mbetëm.
Sa miq e tafërt na mungojnë sot.
U ktheva rishmëz te ky vend i shkretë,
Pas tetë vjetësh plot.

Po kujt tia flas një fjalë, për të ndarë
Këtë gëzim plot helm që gjallë jam ende?
Deri mulliri, zog me flatra trarësh,
Qëndron në vend symbyllur e smë sheh.

Këtu tani smë njeh njeri.
Krejt gjindja nga kujtesa më ka fshirë.
Edhe shtëpinë e prindërve të mi
E ka mbuluar pluhuri dhe hiri.

Po rishmëz jeta zjen.
Të rinj e pleq
Më shfaqin para sysh lloj-lloj fytyrash,
Veçse kapelen skam se kujt tia heq
Dhe strehë sgjej në asnjë vështrim të tyre.

Mos po lajthis?  vras mendjen i shastisur,-
A jam në atdhe a tjetërkund kështu?
Këtu për cilindo jam një shtegtar i ngrysur,
Që larg i ardhur, zoti e di nga ku.

Dhe cili? Unë!
Unë, biri i fshatit,
Që emër do ti lerë historisë,
Vetëm sepse dikur në të, një mëmë e ngratë, 
Poetin skandaloz i dha Rusisë.

Po zëri i mendjes zemrës po mi thotë:
Eja në vehte, pse të mbetka hatri?
Një brezi tjetër, me një tjetër botë,
Një dritë e re tani i ndrin në vatra.

E kurse ti tashmë je fishkur ca.
Rinia sot këndon të tjera këngë,
Dhe, besa, si këndoka keq! Ata
Jo fshatin, po një botë kanë nënë.

Ah, mëmëdhe! Çu bëra qesharak.
Një e skuqur më shket faqeve dhe druaj
Ti flas ndokujt, se smë kupton aspak.
Në vendin tim po ndihem krejt i huaj.

Ja, njerëzit janë mbledhur lart te zyrat,
Siç mblidheshin dikur, kur vinte koha e meshës,
Dhe mbarë e mbrapsht, me fjalët më të ndyra,
Fjalosen si e qysh për hallet e jetesës.

Zbret buzëmbrëmja. Perëndimi i heshtur
Mbi gushën gri floririn derdh ngadalë.
Si viçat, tutje kthesës, gjunjtë e zhveshur
Fillojnë e fshehin plepat ndër kanale.

Një këmbëprerë veteran tregon,
Si, pa u sprapsur as nga gjylja e topit, 
Dikur, nen komandantin trim Budjon
Të kuqtë iu vërsulën Perekopit.

kështu edhe kështu ne u përleshëm...
Kështu atje e mundëm borgjezinë...
Dhe panjat zgjasin degët, porsi veshë,
Dhe gratë nerrësirë psherëtijnë.

Nga mali komsomoli, ja, po zbret.
Kumbon fisarmonika anembanë.
Dhe turmëza gazmore sokëllet
Agjitkat e të Varfërit Demjan.

Çtë bësh, atdhe!
Këtu arriti puna.
Kujtoja se me ty jam shkrirë përgjithnjë.
Por sot su dashka arti im, as unë,
Me çpo shikoj, tani su dashkam më.

Megjithatë,
Mëri nuk mbakam dot.
Për çtë shërbeva, nuk pendohem kurrë.
Paçka se kënga ime sduhet sot, -
Unë këndova aherë kur ti ishe sëmurë.

Po i pranoj të gjitha.
Koha bën të sajën.
Pas gjurmëve të reja gati jam të shkoj.
Ia fal të gjitha tetorit edhe majit,
Veçse të shtrenjtën lirë se lëshoj.

Sua lë të tjerëve ndër duar,
As mëmës dhe as mikut, apo gruas.
Ajo veç mua tingujt plot mall mi ka besuar.
Mi ka kënduar këngët e embëla veç mua.

Lulzo, rini! Hidh shtat dhe harlisu!
Ti tjetër jetë ke dhe tjetër këngë sot.
Unë diku drejt caqesh që si njoh po nisem,
Çmë zjen në shpirt, ta shuaj përngamot.

Po dhe aherë
Kur në krejt planetin
Sdo ketë brenga më
Dhe as armiqësi,
Do tia këndoj,
Me gjithë forcën prej poeti,
Të gjashtën pjesë tokës,
Që thirret shkurt: Rusi.

*1)* Demjan Bjedni (Bjednij, në rusisht do të thotë i varfër), vjershëtor. Agjitka, vjersha deklarative.





*****


Mbrëmja vetullat ngrysi. Se çkuaj 
Hingëllijë noborr, nuk po di.
Dje na humbi rinia, më thuaj,
Dje u puthëm së fundi ne të dy?

Trojkë e vonë, çgërhet? Më ngadalë!
Jeta jonë as ka gjurmë gjëkund.
Ndoshta nesër, në shtrat të spitalit,
Do të prehem në paqen pa fund.

Apo ndoshta papritur do ndihem
I shëruar e plot gjallëeri
Dhe do rri të mbaj vesh, gjer të shkrihem,
Shushurimne qershive nën shi.

Do harroj çplagë zemre më brejtën
Këta vite të turbullt stuhish.
O fytyrëz, e dashur, e shtrenjtë!
Ndër kujtime, veç ti do më ndrish.

Mund që nesër të dua një tjetër, 
Po, ta dish, dhe asaj, orë e çast,
Veç për ty, për mikeshën e vjetër,
I përmallur gjithnjë do ti flas.

Do ti flas për të bukurën kohë,
Kur ne shkriheshim nëndërra blu...
Koka ime e kriskur, moj kokë,
Ku tu shkrep të më shpiesh kështu?





*****


Bluza ngjyrë qielli. Sytë blu. Nuk di
Si mu shkrep ti flisja mikes me dredhi.

Mos po nis tufani?  pyeti ajo, - 
Të hedh dru në stufë, të të shtroj a do?

Atje lart, - ia ktheva, - dikush po na sheh
dhe lule të bardha po lsëhon mbi ne.

Hidhja drutë stufës, shtrona shtratin, çpret?
Se, aty, në zemër kam tufan vërtet?





*****

Çke që më ngërdheshesh? Dorën pse ma tund?
Ty as nëpër mendje nuk të shkoj gjëkund.

Kam një mike tjetër, kete, besoj, e di,
As ti hodha sytë, as erdha tek ti.

Dola këndej pari, jo se srrija dot,
Desha vec dritaren të shikoja kot.




*****


Një dëfrim veç tani më ka mbetur  
Gishtat gojës e fort fishkëlli!
Kudo thonë: mbi mua ska tjetër
Skandaloz e rrugaç në Rusi.

Humbje e madhe ky nam, po smërzitem,
Jeta humbje ka plot kësisoj.
Turp që zotin besova kaq vite,
Po mjerim që tani se besoj.

Kohë, o kohëz e largët, e artë!
Llavë e jetës gjithçka e bën shkrumb.
Unë, veç për tu djegur më qartë,
Pas skandaleve renda gjithkund.

Mirësinë dhunti ka poeti;
I këtillë prej fatit u pre.
Trëndafilin me zhabne kënetës,
Ti martoja kam dashur mbi dhe.

Kushedi, mbase çëndërra thurra,
Dorë e kohës mi shterri ndër sy.
Veç, në shpirt, gjersa djajtë mu turrën,
Domethënë kish engjëj aty.

Pikërisht për këtë tjetër anë.
I paudhi ku dot nuk u fut,
Cilindo që të kem aty pranë,
Do ta lus, në të fundmin minut,

Që për gjithë mëkatet e mia,
Për gjithçka zemërova tënzonë,
Të më veshin këmishë rusie,
Të më venë të vdes nën ikonë.






*KUR NDIZET FLAKA E BLERTE


KENGE PER BUSHTREN*


Një mëngjez, te cep i avllisë,
Nën rrogozët e nderur, mbi kashtë,
Një bushtër dha shtatë këlyshë,
Të shtatë krejt kuqalashë.

Deri ndaj mugëtirës,
I krehu me gjuhë, i llastoi.
Rrëke dëbora e shkrirë,
Nën barkun e ngrohtë i kulloi.

Po më tëerrur, si mblodhi pulat
Dhe i mbylli pastaj në qymez,
I zozi vajti te bushtra,
Këlyshët i mori në thes.

Nëpër pirgje dëbore, pellgje,
E ndoqi me ankth mëmä e ngratë,
Ujrat, ku putra i shkelte,
Dridheshin, dridheshin gjatë.

Po kur pakëz u ndal të lëpinte
Nëpër ijë djersët çurg,
Mbi kasolle hëna tek ndrinte,
Si një nga këlyshët iu duk.

Përvajtshëm thellë angulliti,
Me vështrimin mbëthyer atje.
Po hëna lehtë rrëshqiti,
Tej mbas kodrinës u fsheh.

Dhe, si gurët që shpesh u vërvisin
Për tallje qenve të gjorë,
Sytë e saj u rrokullisën,
Porsi yje të artë, mbi borë...




*****


Shih, lumturi budallaçka
Në kopsht nga dritaret shikon!
Heshtas mbi pellg perëndimi,
Si mjelmëz e kuqe pluskon.

Shëndet, qetësi e florinjtë,
Plot hije gjithkund! Mbi çati,
Tufë e laraskave roje
Yllit të mbrëmjes i rri.

E drojtur, diku para kopshtit,
Kalina ku lulet harlis,
Një vashëz, krejt në të bardha,
Embël një kënge ia nis.

Dhe hapet, si rraso e kaltër
Mbi fushë, e natës freski...
Eh, lumturi budallçka,
Purpur i faqeve ti!




*****


Sa e mirë qe Tanjusha, më të bukur skish në fshat;
Sarafani me tantella çhijeshi i kish në shtat.
Te përroi prapa gardhit zbriti vajza plot hare.
Përtej mjegullës së bardhë hëna luante me re.

Doli djali, uli kokën kaçurrele para saj:
Lamtumirë! Me një tjetër, - i tha, - fatin do ta ndaj.
U zbeh vajza, si qefini, porsi vesa erdh u ngri,
Si nepërkë iu nder gërsheti, zemrën i helmoi në gji.

Oh, po ndaj dhe unë erdha, - ftohtas iu përgjegj ajo, - 
Të të them se do martohem me një tjetër që më do.
Në mëngjez gjëmoi kisha, një kurorë u vu atje;
Shkoi dasma mbi karroca, çifti sdihej cili qe.

Kurse tutje sqanin gjelat, pragu i Tanjës qe në vaj:
Një sopatë e zezë tëmblin plagë ia kish bërë asaj.
Pika gjaku kish kurorë balli i vajzës së pafaj...
Sa e mirë qe Tanjusha, më të bukur skish në fshat.

----------


## Dita

nga *MIKU IM I SHTRENJTE LAMTUMIRE


***


Rreptas përdridhet shakull i borës.
Fushës, një trojkë turret gazmore.

Turret me të një rini krejt e huaj.
Kohëz gëzimesh, ku je ti, më thuaj?

Ike mes shqotash, revan duke ngarë,
Ja, si kjo trojkë, që rend kaq e marrë.





*QENIT TE KACALLOVIT*


Nëm putrën Xhim, si mik, si shok;
Të tillë putër smë kanë zënë syri.
Eja ti lehim hënës të dy tok,
Tani që hesht kudo përreth natyra.
Nëm putrën, Xhim, si mik, si shok!

Pëllumbi im, kështu mos u lëpi,
Një gjë të thjeshtë shih mos e kuptosh,
Po çhalle ka kjo botë ku di ti,
Dhe as që di si duhet të jetosh.

Pronarit tënd të mirë e të dëgjuar
I vinë miq të shumtë gjithëmonë;
Sikush prej tyre, duke të lëmuar,
Të buzëqesh edhe të ledhaton.

Si qen që je, për dreq, je shumë i mirë,
Me këtë pamje që gjithkënd afron.
Gjithkënd e puth ti duke e lëpirë,
Sidoqë leje fare si kërkon.

I shtrenjti Xhim, mes miqve që të vinë,
Nuk di, do ta kesh parë ndonjë herë,
Atë që shpirtit nuk ia ndan mërzinë,
Po rri e heshtur edhe pik e vrer?

Në ardhtë ajo, të jap një porosi:
Në vendin tim, vështroja sytë e saj
Edhe për mua dorën ia lëpi,
Për gjithë çkisha apo skisha faj.





****


Mbi dritare, hëna. Era, nën dritare.
Plepi, më të zhveshur, krejt argjend i larë.

Tej një harmonikëz vetmitare qan,
Po sa shumë i largët zëri i saj më ngjan.

Qan e qeshet kënga, dridhet plot hare.
Bliri degërëndë, bliri im ku je?

Dikur edhe unë merrja harmonikën 
E me tinguj malli, shkoja zgjoja miken.

Po tani një hije jam për sytë e saj.
Nën këngën e huaj, edhe qesh, dhe qaj.





****


Mos u këput, o ylli im,
Shkëndrit e derdh të ftohtat rreze,
Se gjallë zemra sregëtin,
Që prapa gardhit të varrezës.

T, si në gusht ndriçon mbi ara,
Dhe heshtjen fushës pa mbarim
Ia mbush me klithma më të qarë
Kojrillash gati për shtegtim.

Teksa në qiell të kërkoj,
Nuk di nga çpyll apo kodrinë,
Një melodi sikur dëgjoj
Për tokën mëmë e për shtëpinë.

Dhe vjeshta ngjyer ar e tëra,
Me erën drutrët tek përthan,
Për gjithë çdeshi e la, mbi rërë,
Me lotët e fletishtes qan.

E di, e di që shpejt do vijë 
Dhe ora, kur pa pasur faj,
Nën atë gardh të ulët zije
Do fle dhe unë paskëtaj.

Do shuhet flaka ledhatare,
Do bëhet zemra baltë e hi.
Dhe miqtë vargje hokatare
Do mi skalisin gurit gi.

Por unë do tu kisha thënä: 
Skalitni në më patët mik,
E desh atdheun, tokën mëmë, 
siç do tavernën një pijanik.





*TUFANI*


Tirreni, ditë, fillin,
Si dikur!
Shpirt i të gjallit nuk ndryshon kollaj.
Me çshoh,
As me vetvehten sdo merrem vesh dot kurrë;
I huaj krejt i dukem dhe asaj.

Bëj të lexoj,
Po libri shket nga dora.
Më hapet goja,
Gjumë po më vjen.
Qan pareshtur drejt dritores,
Varrimin tim sikur po parandjen.

Pa pupla mbetur,
Panja majënxirë
I qahet qiellit
Për blerimn e shkuar,
Një palo shtyllë
Duket nerrësirë:
O varet kush në të,
O do rrëzuar.

Edhe i ppri 
Duhem varur unë,
Me duart lidhur prapa, menjëherë,
Sepse atdheut 
I kam prishur gjumin,
Me këngën e sëmurë
Dhe të çjerrë.

Këngë këndezash
Unë sduroj dot,
Dhe ja ku po ju them, se për gurmazi
Do ta mbërtheja çdo këndez në botë,
Që natën 
Mos ia ndjeja kurrë avazin.

Veçse lajthita
E si këndez dhe vetë,
Pa gdhirë dita,
Klithmën e lëshova.
Harrova amanetet e tim eti,
Me derte zemre e vjersha u ngatërrova.

Gjëmon tufani,
Porsi demi çirret,
Kur thikën e kasapit ndjen në bark.
Në mjegullën e ftihtë
Dhe të ngrirë,
Skuptohet
Skuptohet 
Ku është afër 
E ku larg...

Me siguri, 
E hëngrën qentë hënën,
Prej kohësh
Nëpër qiell spo duket më.
Duke tërhequr filin prej shtëllungës, nëna
Me boshtin bisedon,
Pa zë.

Maçoku shurdh
E ndjek atë bisedë,
Që lart nga stufa,
Gjithë madhështi;
Si tremben kot gjtionët,
Se vërtet 
Përngjan si buf i zi.

Çmë mbyllen sytë,
Sa më çele pakëz,
Më bëhet sikur jam
Në botë përrallash;
Tek tjerr,
Më duket nëna
Shtrigë plakë.
Maçoku më nxjerr gjuhën,
Sikur tallet.

Nuk di në jam sëmurë,
Veç mendimet 
Andej këndej 
Më bredhin kuturu.
Mbi krye ndjej 
Lopatat e varrimit
Dhe një këmbanë vaji
Larg diku.

Groposur e shoh vehten
Thellë varrit,
Tak allilluia 
Dhjaku më këndon.
Qepallat hap
E fus dy pare bakri,
Pastaj i mbll ngadalë
Përgjithmonë.

Me këto dy kacidhe sysh të vdekur,
Varrmihësi do ndihet pak më ngrohtë;
Mbi mua 
Baltën si të ketë hedhur,
Do vejë e do të kthejë ndonjë gotë.

Edhe Ky qe çudi!  do mërmëritë -
Dy gurë bashkë sla 
Sa ishte gjallë,
Aman pesë faqe nuk arriti
Të fuste dot në tru 
Nga Kapitali.






****


Po rrëshqasin sajet. Sajet po rrëshqasin.
Çbukuri, me miken, fushës të humbasim!

Era vjen e drojtur, tutje shket e heshtur.
Rrokullisen zilkat fushëzës së zhveshur.

Eh, ju saje! Kali im me halle!
Dikur larg në panjë po harbon në valle.

Do vemi ti themi: Çbëhet, çpaska ngjarë?
Treshe  pastaj vallen kemi për ta marrë.



*
***


Ah, se çdjall tufani! Gjithë egërsi,
Me të bardha gozhdë ngulet mbi çati.
Veçse unë sdridhem, strembem, se, për fat,
Kam tek ti mbërthyer shpirtin harrakat.





****


Panja im e zhveshur, nën tufan të bardhë,
Krrusur e brengosur pse qëndroke vallë?

Diç do të kesh parë, diç do kesh dëgjuar.
Duket, për shëtitje fshatit ke kaluar,

Pa po duke ecur, si një roje e dehur,
Pirgjeve ke ndrydhur këmbën papandehur.

Ah, tani dhe unë spo marr vesh ku gjendem.
Me ca miq orgjie, kuturu po endem.

Di që te një pishë, te një shelg ndalova;
Në tufan, me këngë, verën e kujtova.

Dhe mu duk se isha panjë edhe vetë,
Veçse jo e zhveshur, po me degë e fletë.

Edhe marramendthi, rrumbull krejt pothuaj,
Rroka një mështeknë, si gruan e huaj.






****


Ti smë do? Stë dhimbsem sado pakëz?
Nuk ta mbushkam syrin, apo si?
Prapseprap ti ndizesh e merr flakë,
Tek shtrëngohesh supeve të mi.

Mike, epsh e tëra, lajka sdua,
As i vrazhdët nuk të sillem dot,
Veç më thuaj: sa kështu si mua,
Puthur e shtrënguar ke gjer sot?

Unë e di, të gjithë hije u bënë
Dhe sta shuan zjarrin pa mbarim.
Prehër pa ukur ti ske lënë,
Siç po rri tani në prehërin tim.

Nëse këto çaste ndonjë tjetër
Sjell ndër mend ti, syçkat tek pulit,
Mos pandeh se po mërzitem tepër.
Tjetërkënd dhe unë kam në shpirt.

Sështë fat kjo lidhje mendjelehtë,
Po një flakë çasti veç, ta dish:
Siç të njoha rastësisht, i qetë,
Mirëmbetsh do të të them sërish.

Edhe ti do marrësh udhën tënde,
Do bësh pluhur ditët plot mërzi;
Veçse mos lakmo ti marrësh mendjen
Kujt ska njohur puthje e dashuri.

Krah për krah me ndonjë tjetër djalë,
Udhës kur të shkosh ti, ku ta dish,
Mbase edhe unë do të kem dalë
Për shëtitje, e shihemi sërish.

Ti më fort pas tjetrit do të ngjitesh
Dhe me kryet ulur, ftohtësisht,
Mirëmbrëma! do më pëshpëritësh,
Kurse unë: Mirëmbrëma miss!

Dhe asgjë nuk do më turbullojë,
Sdo më dridhet shpirti për asgjë:
Kush ka dashur, smund të dashurojë;
Kush u dogj një herë, sdigjet më.

----------


## beba e logel

Ej ciao te gjitheve,
dhe Dita je e madhe qe na solle keto poezi te mrekullueshme te Esseninit.
Mua tani me kujtohen vetem pak vargje nga disa poezi dhe edhe pse nuk i mbaj mend komplet poezite po mundohem te shkruaj diçka(i kerkoj falje te gjitheve qe po shkruaj vetem pak vargje te shkeputura)


As 16-at s'paç mbushur tek kjo dere e vogel,
tek kjo,
Kur me zerin e saj te embel nje vashez dikur me tha-"Jo"
E bukur,e larget,e shtrenjte  
nga zemra s'mu nda asnjehere,   
sa shume,sa shume ne deshen
ne kurre s'na deshen njehere.

.................................................


As 16-at s'paç mbushur tek kjo dere e vogel,
tek kjo,
kur me zerin e saj te embel nje vashez dikur me tha-"Jo"
E bukur,e larget,e shtrenjte,
ne zemer e ruaj ende,
sa shume,sa shume ne deshem por duket na deshen dhe ne.


Nje dite i thashe Sarafit kur po shkoja te thyeja ca para,
Si ti them me embelsi-"TE DUA"
ne persisht te bukures Lejla??? 
..................................................  .............




Per te gjithe ata qe si ne adhurojne Esseninin i kerkoj te plotesojne keto pjese poezish qe une nuk munda ti kujtoja si vazhdonin.


P.S Per diten: Shikoje pak firmen time  :-)   beba e logel.

----------


## Orkide

Dita Je e MADHE


Beba e vogel....ai nenshkrimi yt nuk eshte i plote

Te desha , s'te dua
ne jete ndodh dhe me keq
ka njerez dashnore derisa behen pleq
ka njerez qe dashnore jane vetem nje muaj
te desha , s'te dua
ke lindur te vuash?
Vuaj!!!!!!!!

te fala
Orkide

----------


## Dita

Beba e logel dhe Orkide!

Une po vazhdoj me pak poezi qe me kane mbetur nga vellimi dhe per t'ju ndihmuar edhe ne diskutimin tuaj per vargjet ne nenshkrimin e Bebes po sjell dhe poemen Ana Sjegina. Strofa e fundit e saj permban vargjet qe ju te dyja permendni.

Pershendetje!
Dita


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*JO ME KOT DY SY ME HODHEN CIKE

Nga motivet persiane*


Plagët e dikurshme mu përthanë,
Sdua më të dehem, si gjer dje.
Me të kaltra lule Teherani,
Shpirtin po shëroj në çajhane.

Vetë çajhanxhiu shpatullgjerë,
çajhanesë për tia rritur namin,
smë gostit me vodkë dhe me verë,
Po me çaj të kuq ma mbush filxhanin.

Hidhmë çaj, or mik, po pak, një pikë!
Çtrëndafila ti në kopësht ke!
Jo më kot dy sy të hodhën çikë
Tinëz, pas të zezës ferexhe.

Me zinxhir, si qenin, vashërinë,
Ne se lidhim kurrë në Rusi;
Dhe të puthim me para nuk dimë,
As me thika, grushta, dhelpëri.

Por asaj, që derdh aq bukur shtatin,
Që fytyra si agim indrit,
Një qilim shirazi për dhuratë,
Dhe një shall, ia fal në çast me shpirt.

Hidhmë çaj, or mik, pa le të digjem!
Unë asgjë me hile nuk ta marr.
Domosdo, për vehten po përgjigjem,
Sa për ty, svë dorë dot në zjarr.

Ndaj, çpërgjon nga dera aq me frikë?
Një kolibe ti në kopësht ke...
Jo më kot dy sy të hodhën çikë
Tinëz, pas të zezës ferexhe.




*****


Si tia bëj, - e pyeta sarafin,
Në mëngjez, kur ktheva ca para, -
Si ti them me ëmbëlsi të dua,
Në persisht, të bukurës Lejla?

Përsëri e pyeta sarafin,
Lehtë e lehtë, porsi fllad, pastaj:
Po të perëndimshmen fjalëz puthje,
Në persisht si tia shqiptoj asaj?

Si tia bëj, - e pyeta së fundi,
Edhe zemra gati sa smë la, -
Si ti them je imja, vetëm imja,
Në persisht, të bukurës Lejla?

Çmu përgjegj sarafi shkurt e prerë:
Dashurinë fjalët se tregojnë,
Dashurinë e thonë vetëm dridhjet,
Sytë, si rubin kur vezullojnë.

Sa për puthjen, as ajo sdo fjalë,
Puthja sështë një mbishkrim mbi varr,
Puthja lëshon erë trëndafili,
Petlat tek i shkrin te buzët zjarr.

Dashuria sdihet se çtë sjell:
Gaz a helm, duro mos u ndjej.
Imja je, këtë e thonë duart,
Ferexhenë kur e flakin tej.




*****


Shagane, shpirti im, Shagane!
Sepse jam nga veriu, prandaj
Po të flas ty për fushën pa skaj,
Për thekrishtën nën hënën pa re.
Shagane, shpirti im, Shagane!

Sepse jam nga veriu, prandaj
Atje hëna më duket me plotë;
Ndoshta ska si Shirazi në botë,
Po Rjazanin nga zemra se ndaj,
Sepse jam nga veriu, prandaj.

Po të flas ty për fushën pa skaj;
Këto flokë i kam marë thekrishtës;
Po të duash, përdridhi ndër gishta,
Mos pandeh se më dhembin e qaj.
Po të flas ty për fushën pa skaj.

Për thekrishtën nën hënën pa re,
Shiko dallgët te flokët e mi;
Qesh, e luaj me to si fëmi,
Mos më zgjo veç kujtimin që fle,
Për thekrishten nën hënën pa re.

Shagane, shpirti im, Shagane!
Atje larg në veri, ka të ngjarë,
Një leshverdhë, si ti ledhatare,
Ndoshta vuan për mua ende...
Shagane, shpirti im, Shagane!





*****


Ti më fole për Saadinë
The se puthte veç në gji.
Po ti prit, pash perëndinë,
Ta mësoj, meqë se di.

Ti këndove: Pas Eufratit,
Ia shkon vashës trëndafili.
Të më jepte dorë fati,
Sdo ia thosh kështu bilbili.

Trëndafilat do ti shkulja 
Një nga një të gjithë atje,
Që në botë mos kish lule
Mbi të shtrenjtën Shagane.

Ndaj, çmë lodh me amanete?
Ku di unë amanet!
Gjersa kam damar poeti,
Do të puth si një poet.






*ANA SJEGINA*


Kjo poemë është shqipëruar më 1958 dhe ribotohet sipas variantit të librit, S. Esenin Lirika, Tiranë 1961



*1.*

Katundi ynë Radovo,
Ka thuajse dyqind shtëpi,
Po kush e ka parë, ka mbetur
Me shpirt i kënaqur prej tij.
I pasur katundi me pyje,
Me fusha, kullota, rrëkera,
Në plepa kudo kemi mbjellur.
Ndaj arave tona të blera.

Kuptohet, ne lart se vrasim,
Nuk shitemi shumë, po çka:
Sikush e mbyll portën me hekur,
Një lëmë a një kopësht e ka.
Sikush me kanat mbyll dritaren,
Në festa ka mish dhe kvas:
Jo kot vetë i pari i krahinës
Te ne vinte pinte me gaz.

Po veçse me taksat që jepnim,
Kapteri sna linte të qetë,
E shtonte pas qejfi hesapin,
Për miell e për bereqet.
Tepricat sguxonim ti fshihnim,
Të drejtën të them, kishim frikë,
Se hajde të matesh me shtetin,
Që këmbët ti mbledh, more mik.

Po njerëzit shtrembër të shohin,
Se shpirtin e kanë të zi;
Me cmirë gjithnjë na vështronin,
Muzhikët e fshatit përbri.
Atyre, të drejtën të themi,
Veç skamje, uri, u dha fati,
Dy kuaj gërdallë që kishin, -
Lëronte ma tërë fshati.
Lëngonin për bukën e gojës,
Familjet e tyre, të mjerat!
E vidhnin gjithnjë pyllin tonë,
Se skishin as dru. Le të tjerat!
Një herë i zumë pa pritur...
Ata me sopata, dhe na.
U bë një rrëmujë e madhe,
Një drithmë që le mos e nga!

Përleshje për vdekje, jo llafe,
Po prapa shiko çna ngjau:
Dikush nga ata të Kriushës,
Papritmas kapterin e vrau.

Kuptohet, pastaj, kur na mblodhën,
Ne vehten të gjith çfajësuam.
Pas gjyqit, nja dhjetë muzhikë,
Diku në Sibir i dërguan.
Qaherë zu fill çrregullimi.
Po mbushen tre vjet prapësie.
Sëmundja na grin bagëtinë
Dhe zjarri pareshtur na bie.

Gjatudhës, këto, karrocieri
Mëi tha gjithë ankth e trishtim,
Ahere kur unë udhëtoja,
Me të në Radov, për pushim.
Se lufta ma grryejti shpirtin;
Luftoja, po pse? Për çqëllim?
Më dukej sikur po qëlloja,
Pareshtur mbi trupin tim.
Kuptova që ishim veç lodra,
Pas nesh tregëtonte paria.
Aherë vendosa që luftën 
Ta bëja me vjershat e mia.

Me një dokument të gënjeshtërt,
Ia mbatha me mjaft marifet,
Dhe ja pra, kështu u takova 
Me motin e shtatëmbëdhjetë.
Liria po ngrihej e rreptë.
Kur flaka gjith vendin shkrumbonte,
Kerenski, mbi kalin e bardhë,
Natdhe si kalif mbretëronte.

Në luftë për fund me fitore! 
Kudo pa pushim ulërinin;
Të poshtrit edhe parazitët,
Të vdisnim në front po na shtynin.
Mes zhurmash të rrepta mortajash,
Atje në luftim su shpagova...
Guximin e shfaqa më ndryshe, -
I pari natdhe dezertova.

E këndshme rruga që bëmë
Për rreth qteësi e freski.
Nga kupëz e qiellit hëna,
Mbi fshatin vërshonte flori.
He, ja pra Radovoja jonë, -
Më tha karrocieri 
Këtu!
Me kuajt e mi të hazdisur,
Më kot su mundova kështu.
Më duket se ju po kërkoni
Mullisin e fshatit...
Pra ja!...
Për udhën e gjatë që bëmë,
Tani ju më jepni diçka.
I jap një dyzetëshe,
Pakëz!
I jap dhe njëzetë.
Smjafton!
Çmistrec zemërzi dhe i ndotë,
Me çfarë ftohtësie kërkon!
Po çfarë?
A ke zemër ti vallë?
Ti rripmë lëkurën më mirë!
Aherë mu gjegj gushëdhjami:
Tani është kohë e vështirë.
Po nëm dhe nja dhjetë të tjera.
Në mos po dhe gjashtë de, çjanë?
Me tp, për shëndetin tuaj,
Do vete të pi në mejhanë.


*****

Arrij te mulliri, ku bredhi
Noborr vezullon, xixëllon.
I moçmi mullis nga gëzimi,
Dy fjalë me zor i bashkon.
Pëllumb! Ti më je?
Sergusha?
Pa ulu këtu! Prit pak!
Na vur samovarin e çajit,
Na bjer shpejt byrekun, moj plakë.

Në tëmbëlin muaj të prillit,
Smbërdhij, sidomos në fund.
Si tish buzëqeshje prej miku,
Kjo mbrëmje mu duk në katund.

E vrazhdët mikpritje e mullisit,
Atë se duron as ariu;
Çtë bësh se? Në çast të vështirë,
Për miq ka nevojë njeriu.
Nga vjen? Do rrish shumë? 
Një mot  
ahere, mor mik, ti shëtit!
Për mana dhe për kërpudha 
I mbarë ka qenë ky vit.
Për gjah nuk do vuash hiç fare,
Barut veç të kesh, pa vret plot.
Po ku je që nuk na je dukur?
Ky është i katëri mot...

Krejt samovarin e pimë.
Biseda me plakun mbaroi,
Marr qyrkun, ashtu si njëherä,
Dhe prap në plevicë shkoj.

Kaloj nëpër kopshtin e heshtur;
Aroma, puhi dhe freski.
Ah, gardhi, i shtrenjtë çmë duket,
Tani që e shoh përsëri.
As gjashtëmbëdhjetat spaç mbushur...
Te kjo derë e vogël, te kjo,
Me zërin e saj të ëmbël,
Një vashëz dikur më tha: Jo!

E shkuar, e largët, e shtrenjtë,
Nga shpirti smu nda asnjëherë...
Sa shumë, sa shumë ne deshëm,
Po pak na deshën aherë.

..............

Po çëbën de? Ti çohu, Serguasha,
Se plaka me natë u ngrit sot,
Dhe gjithë gëzim të ka mbushur,
Saharin me petulla plot.
Po mua, te zonja Snjeginë
Më duhet të shkoj sa më parë,
Sepse një bekas (1) të bukur,
Për të dje në drekë kam vrarë.


(1)	Bekas  shpend kënetash


Agim jetëplot, përshëndetje!
Shpejt ngrihem e vishem e shkoj.
Nga vesa shkëlqen gjithë kopshti.
Me gaz anembanë vështroj.
Mendoj:
Sa e bukur që është 
Kjo tokë
Dhe njerëzit mbi të.
Po sa kanë mbetur prej luftës
Sakatë e me cen përgjithnjë;
Ndër gropa sa janë mbuluar!
Dhe sa po mbulohen të tjer!
Tani ndjej në mollzën rebele,
Një ngërth që më ther e më çjerr.

Jo, jo!
Nuk do shkoj më, përjetë!
Kjo shqotë e përçmuar kështu,
Të lë një sakat të shkretuar,
Të flak midis baltës diku.

O mirëmëngjez! Si u gdhive?
Si dukesh? A mbahesh, moj plakë?
Dëgjoj tok me kollën e çjerrë:
Po mbahem, po mbahem nga pak.
Këtu tani kemi trazira,
Nuk dihet çna del më në fund,
Muzhikë me armë në duar,
Po enden katund më katund.
Me veshët e mi kam dëgjuar,
Se shpejt një gjakderdhje do ketë
Këtu, midis fshatrave tona.
Kjo drithmë e keqe çtë jetë?
Rrëzuan nga froni dhe carin...
Eh, shumë do heqë ky vend...
Do bien të gjitha të ligat
Mbi popullin tonë pa mënd.

Po burgjet nuk di pse i hapën,
Të liqtë i lanë të lirë;
Prej tyre në rrugë, o Sergusha,
Qetësi sdo gjesh, dije mirë!
Kriushasit fqinjë, që duhet
Ti kallin qeli më qeli,
Se djallin e kanë në bark,
U kthyen sërish në shtëpi.
Atje është Pron Oglloblini,
I prapë sherxhi, zemërkeq,
Gjithnjë vete bën ngatërresa,
Pa ler sa pi, sa një dreq!
Jo shumë, por tre vjet të shkuar,
Ahere kur lufta u nis,
Kapterit i ra me sopatë,
Në sy të gjithë njerëzisë.
Nuk mund më të rrosh në liri.
Çe gjeti rusinë, çe gjeti...
Të gjorën mendeshë Rusi...

Ato që më tha karrocieri,
Tani përsëri kujtoj.
Kapelën e marr dhe bastunin,
Muzhikët shkoj ti takoj.

Kaloj nëpër udhën e kaltër,
Dhe shoh, në të shkriftën lëndinë,
Si rend me nxitim për te unë
Mullisi mbi një kaloshinë.
Sergusha, i dashur Sergusha!
Kam lajme rë mira, qëndro!
Po prit sa të ndreq pakëz frerin,
Se diç po të thom! Hë dëgjo,
Po ti në mëngjez ndonjë fjalë,
Për Snjeginët qysh nuk ma the?
U thashë: një djalë i çuditshëm
Ka ardhur dje mbrëma te ne. 
(Ka kohë, i dashur Sergusha,
Që njihem me ta, dhjetë vjet).

Një vajzë e martuar, Ana,
Më pyeti:
-Eshë poet?
-Po si, - i thashunë, - ai vetë.
-Bjondin është vallë?  më tha.
-Bjondin!
-Po me flokë të derdhur?
-Po! Shokun gjëkund nuk e ka!
-Më thatë se mbrëmë ka ardhur...
Ah, mëmë, ti ndoshta e di,
Ai, si i marrë pat shtënë 
Me mua dikur dashuri.
Aherë ish një djalkë i thjeshtë,
Tani është bërë i dëgjuar...
Shkrimtar...
Që të gjithë e nderojnë...
Te ne ska si vjen pa ftuar.

Krenohej sikur diç kish bërë.
Dhe synë ma shkeli pastaj.
Po mirë, tani mirupafshim!
Të tjerat në xhep po i mbaj!

Në udhë sërish. Me bastunin,
Barishtet përreth i rrëzoja.
Asgjë shpirtin sma trazonte,
Asgjë të trishtua skujtoja.
Një mjergull që deh kam në mëndje.
E ëmbël gjithçka po më ngjan...
Me gruan plot hir toficerit,
Tani do të thurr një roman.



*2.*

Kriusha e bukur...
Prej vitesh 
Skam qenë këtu te ky fshta:
I çiltëri mot ngjyrë lilje,
Lilakët kudo çi spërkat.
Të lehura qensh këtu sndihen,
Kudo qetësi, si më parë,
Përqark ca kasolle të vjetra,
Në to nga një vatër me zjarr.
Vështroj te dritarja e Pronit:
Shtëpia gjëmon nga poterja.
Muzhikët me zjarr kuvendojnë,
Për tokën, për ligje të tjera.

Mirëdita, vëllezër si jeni!
Mirëdita Mirëdita gjahtar
Pa ulu, dëgjo, vëllaçko,
Për jetën e miqve fshatarë.
Çtë reja nga Piteri kam?
Çpo ndodh me ministrat, a di?
Na thuaj gjëkafshë, po deshe,
Si ne je mësuar dhe ti.
Muzhik je dhe ti, je yni,
Andaj ne të duam vërtet,
Se lart nuk e vret si të tjerët,
Dhe shpirtin kollaj nuk e shet.
Në ditë të mira, të liga,
Me ne ti ke qenë gjithmonë...
Po çthua,
Do u japin fshatarëve
Parmëndat e qetë, siç thonë?
Na çirren që tokat mos prekim,
Se ëasti ende sqenka sot.
Po pse aherë në luftë,
Ne vrasim e vritemi kot?

Gjithkush, me buzëqeshje të zymtë
Më shihte në sy plot zjarr.
Nä hall unë rashë para tyre,
Çtu thoja? Nuk dija se çfarë!
Po veç më kujtohet që thanë,
Të ngrysur siç qenë ashtu:
Na thuaj,
Kush është Lenini?
Ua ktheva:
Ai, jeni ju!
Galuç papushim pëshpëritnin,
Të gjithë të ndezur si flaka.
Prej tyre sërishmi dëgjova,
Ato që nagim mi tha plaka.

Një herë, kur erdha i lodhur,
U shtrish në divan edhe fjeta.
Po sdi se si dreqin më ftohu,
Thëllimi që vij nga këneta.
Më zunë ca ethe të ftohta,
Me zjarr edhe me ftohtësirë,
Prej etheve, plot latër ditë,
Në shtrat, në lëngim, mbeta shtrirë.
Mullisi nga mendja sa slojti.
Nuk si se nga solli dikë.
Seç pashë...
Një bluzë të bardhë...
Dhe nuk më kujtohet gjë më.
Pastaj, kur u bëra më mirë,
Kur zjarri i madh më kaloi,
Për fat, aty buzë mbrëmjes,
Krejt ligështia më shkoi.
U çova.
Po gjunjët mu dridhnin
Sërish prej sëmundjes që shkova.

I dashuri im, përshëndetje! 
Një zë të gëzuar dëgjova. 
Qahere kur ishim fëmijë,
Sa shumë e kemi ndryshuar:
Ja, unë një damë e nderuar
Dhe ju një poet i dëgjuar.

Si jeni tani?
U shëruat?
Po çqënkeni bërë kështu!
Dikur unë dridhesha fshehtaz,
Kur hasnja në gishtat e tu,
Po...
Skthehet e shkuara. Jeta,
Si lumi rrëshket me shpejti.
Dikur te deriçka e kopshtit,
Sa doja të rrija me ty.
Ne tok ëndërronim lavdinë...
Në shenjë i re ti aherë,
Për të, unë shpejt në harresë
E lashë tim shoq oficer...

Dägjoja çmë thosh e pa dashje,
Fytyrën e gjallë i vështroja.
Ah, mjaft,
le të flasim më ndryshe!
Asaj dëshiroja ti thoja.
Po sdi se di goja më shkau,
Dhe nisa ti flas i hutuar:
Po...po...
Më kujtohen të gjitha...
Qëndroni.
Jam shumë i gëzuar.
Dëgjo,
Për Rusinë sarhoshe,
Ca vargje rë mia, moj Anë...
Të shkruara thjeshtë, por rreptë,
Siç është trishtimi cigan.

Sergej!
Sa i prapë që jeni.
Më ardhka aq keq, sa smund,
Që vargjet e tua sarhishe,
Tani po përhapen gjithkund.
Më thoni,
Me ju çpaska ngjarë?
Se di!! 
Po kush vallë e di?
Po nëna më lindi një ditë
Në vjeshtë me plot lagështi!  
Ju qënki komik...
Dhe ju Ana 
A doni ndokënd?
Jo!
Vërtet?
Sa keq po më vjen e çuditem,
Si shpirtin po ndrydhni kaq vjet.
Ju keni një rrugë të till...

U err horizonti, u nxi...
Po shallin e saj dhe dorezat,
Përse unë i preka, se di.

..............

Po qeshej si lololja hëna.
Dhe ndonëse çdo gjë mishte shuar,
Çudi si po ndjehesha rishmëz
Ashtu si në motet e shkuar.
Nagim ajo iku prej meje
E lehtë dhe plot me hare...

Diçka ka të bukur në verë,
Me verën, diçka dhe te ne.

..............

Mullisi im...
Ah, mullisi!
Ky mendjen tani po ma merr!
Shyqyr që e gjeti një punë
Dhe bredh gjithënjë si postjer.
Sërish me një letër në dorë,
Gjithë qejf për te unë nxiton:
Urdhëroni.
Tëafärt ju kemi:
Të fala,
Oglloblin Pron.

U nisa
Sërish në Kriushë.
Te dera Ogllobini pret.
Me sharje me fis e me sua,
Të varfërve nis u thërret:
Ej, ju!
Ju, o rracë prej brumbujsh!
Te Snjegina!
Shpejt! Me nxitim!
Ti themi që tokat e tua, 
I duam tani pa shpengim!
Pastaj uli tonin e rreptë,
Kur mua përpara më pa.
Më tha baballëkshe, ngadalë:
Ende duhen gdhendur këta.
Po ti pse më thirre, bre Prosha?
Çmë pyet? Në korrje sdo shkojmë.
Tanigatis kalin të vemi
Te Snjegina...tok...
Të kërkojm...

Një kalë që gati sa sngordhte,
Te karrua e vogël venë
(Gërdalla të tilla ti falin,
Që punë me ta të mos kenë).
Na bëri të mekemi gazit,
Na çmëndi kjo rrugë e shkretë;
Me shumë ndër gropa, ndër proshka,
Karron e shtyjmë ne vetë.

Po ja më së funi arritëm.
Shtëpia kish lart një çardak.
Tek hyje, të dehnin aromat, -
Kudo jaseminë përqark.
Ne hymë.
Kur pluhurin shkundnim
Aty në taracë, dëgjojmë
Prej dhomës që kishim më afër,
Se brenda dikë po vajtojnë:
Po ske se çi bën me të qarë...
i ngrirë tani është ai...
Dikush po trokitka në der...
Të shkoj të shoh...pa vij
Vjen damë e shëndoshë, e trishtuar.
Heq shulin ngadalë nga dera.
Dhe Proni, në çast buçiti:
Për tokën...,
Pa fjalë të tjera...
Mos do të të puthim dhe këmbët?
Tokën na jep!  gjëmoi.
Sikru të mos ishte në vehte,
Ajo këto fjalë i dëgjoi.
Dhe mua më pyeti heshtaz.
Po ju, sigurisht, time bijë
Kërkoni?
Ju lutem, më pritni...
Po shkoj ti thërras që të vijë...

Atë çast fatal pikëllimi.
Në mëndje fort mirë e mbaj.
Aherë se kisha të lehtë.
Të shihja fytyrën e saj.
E pashë që dikush i kish vdekur
Dhe doja ta dnihja diçka.
Ah, Borjen...e vranë!...
Më lini!...
Ju jeni i ulët!  më tha. 
Ai është shtrirë i vdekur...
Dhe ju keni ardur këtu...

Jo, kjo qe diçka e tepruar,
Kushdo nuk duron dot kështu.
Prej shputës së saj turpëruar,
I thashë unë Pronit mënjanë:
Ata skanë sot hallin tonë...
Të shkojmë, o Pron në mejhanë...



*4.*

U dashë pas gjahut.
Nga zemra,
Ajo mu largua ngadalë.
Dhe fyerjen time e qau,
Kaliku përtej në moçal.
E varfër kjo tokëz e ëmbël
Për lulet, blerimet e saj,
Se verën e ka aq të shkurtër,
Sa çështë një natë në maj.

Agimi i ftohtë e i purpurt,
Të mjegulltin muzg po largon.
Diku mbi një lis të ronitur,
Xhixhimësi nis e këndon
Mullisi im gjithnjë qeshet,
Gëzimin ai se mban dot:
Tani, o Sergusha i dashur,
Pas lepujsh do shkojmë ne tok!
Me qejf unë jepem pas gjahut,
Me qenë se ska çmë dëfren.
Po sonte në mbrëmje, te unë,
Si hënëza Proni po vjen!
O mik!
Ti gëzuash i lumtur!
Së fundi erdh çasti pritur!
Nga zemra të sjell përshëndetje!
Pushteti i ri është ngritur!
Të gjitha tani do ti marrim:
Dhe pyjet, dhe qetë për arë.
Sovjetët e popullit vunë
Leninin tani komisar.
Ky është fillim i shkëlqyer,
Tani do na sosen kusuret!
Nga gazi i madh më sa svdiqa
Po vëllai i mbushi poturet...
Ti shih mos fshih hundët te gjyshja!
Dhe bëhu pak trim më në fund!
Tani do ta ngre unë i pari,
Komunën këtu në katund!
Vëllai i Pronit, Llabutja,
Si kartë e bixhozit ndërrohet,
Sa vjen ndonjë çast i rrezikshëm,
Si djall në themjanë tmerrohet.
Të tillë pa tjetër ju njihni,
Këta janë fort llafazanë.
Ai dy medalje të bardha
Prej luftës në Lindje i mabn.
Me zërin e çjerrë e të dehur,
Bërtet sapo hyn në mejhanë.
Ju bëni çerekun që bëra,
Dikur nënë Laolan!...
Pastaj, kur ngopet së piri,
Fillon llomotit kot më kot
Dhe për Port  Arturin e rënë,
Një fqinji, me gishta i thotë:
Pëllumb!  
I bërtet, -
More Petja!
Ti mos kujtosh se jam pirë...
Po mua dhe trimërinë,
Veç një Lajona ma njeh mirë.
Pa lodhje gjithnjë di të rrojë.
Ja ky, sa të vijnë sovjetët,
Medaljet dikur do mbulojë.
Sërishmi ai do të shitet,
Sikur është një veteran,
Edhe madhërisht do të çirret
Për Nerçiskun e Turuhanë.
Vëllezër!
Askurrë në shpirt sna tmerronin!...

.................

Medaljes, medaljet, medaljet
Në fjalët e tij tingëllonin
Veç Proni atij nuk ia varte,
Me të rrinte krejt zemëruar.
Po ja që shtëpinë e Snjeginës,
Ky erdhi për ta regjistruar.

Në marrje gjithçka duhej shpejt:
Ma jep! Po sma dhe, ta marr vetë!
E mblodhën pastaj gjithë fshatin,
Me gratë e me pleqtë e me qetë.

Mullisi!
Ky plaku mullis!
Më la, se kish punët e tij;
Dhe mua mu zgjua në zemër.
Një shpresë e re përsëri.
Diëka me rrëmbim më buroi...
Gjithë natën e natës pastaj,
Ashtu i shkujdesur vëngoja,
Të bukurat buzë të saj...

Mbaj mend kur më tha:
Të më falni...
Aherë kam qenë pa mend...
Tim shoq çmëndurisht une desha...
Kur nis e kujtoj...diç më dhemb...
Ju fyejta fare pa dashje...
Po unë isha aq e trishtuar...
Aher gjykonte te unë,
Pasioni i rreptë, i tërbuar...

Pa tjetër,
Që deri në vjshtë
E dija çndodhte, Sergej...
Po ndoshta, 
Si shishe të zbrazur,
Ju mund të më flaknit përtej...
Prnadaj asgjë sduhej të bëhej...
As fjalë sërish...as takime...
Pastaj mund të fyeja nënën,
Sërish me të vjetrat vështrime...

Këto unë i lashë mënjanë,
Atë unë e shija në sy,
Dhe turpi i saj i shtrënguar,
Pa dashje pak prapa u shty.
A vuani fort për çiflikun 
Që humbët, moj Anë tani?
Ajo uli sytë ngadalë.
Me dhëmbje edhe me çudi...

.................

Shikoni...
Si zjarr mbi dëborë,
Agimin tani po vështroj...
Diçka këtë çast më kujtohet....
Po çfarë?
As që mund të kuptoj...
Ah!...Po...

Kur ne qemë të mitur...
Po sqe agim vjeshte si sot...
Si kishim as gjashtëmbëdhjetat...
Ne rrinim dikur të dy tok...

Pastaj ëmbëlsisht më shikoi,
Dhe krahët përkuli si mjlemë;
Me zë të shkujdesur më foli:
Tani...
Erdhi koha të flemë...


*****

Në mbrëmje ata u larguan.
Për ku?
Ata vetë e dinë,
Po rrugën e shtruar ndaj gjerdhesh,
Nuk vuan ta gjesh në rrafshinë.
Tani smë kujtohet çka ndodhur,
As Proni se çëri nuk di,
Që dhëmbjen të shuaja, ika
Në Piter aherë me shpejti.



*5.*

Eh, vite të rreptë stuhie!
Të gjitha dot sot si pershkruan.
Sa shpesh këngën mëmë tushtarëve,
Kubetë e shtëpive e dëgjuan.

Eh, çtrima!
Çlulim largësirash!
Aherë fundëria, jo kot
Oborreve loste në piano
Për lopët tambove, fokstrot.
Aherë gjithë çkishte muzhiku,
Për një gramafon i ndërronte,
Dhe këmbët i tundte si sqapi,
Kur tango qëndronte dëgjonte.
Gëzohej pa masë për qarin,
Dhe taskat i shante rëndë,
Pastaj ëndërronte për sendin
Që shpejt rrotullohet mes këmbësh.

Me vrull e me zjarr 
Rrodhën vite...
Kur fati i bujut të mjerë
Po shuhej, sa pare kerenka (2)
U futën në shishe aherë.
Dhe zokthi shushatur, që duhej
Mbi tokën e tij të sundonte,
Për dy të zhbrosura katka (3)
Kurrizin dajakut ia shtronte.
Tani le ti lëmë rëkimet!
Çtë bëjmë shakara më kot!
Mullisi,
Për fatin e Pronit,
Një letër më shkruajti sot:
Sergusha, të fala nga fshati!
Vëllaçko! Si je me shëndet?
Posi, bre, këtejnanët tona,
Spo dukesh sërish gjashtë vjet?
Tani, në pranverë Sergusha,
Ti hajde te miku i vjetër!
Këtu shum ëgjëra na ndodhën,
Aq sa nuk i them dot në letër.
Tani jemi shumë të qetë,
Stuhirat e rrepta kaluan.
Mëso që në vitin njëzetë
Ogloblinin e pushkatuan.
Mëso se një herë, Serguash, -
Besoju ti veshëve të tu 
Na erdh befasisht Denikini,
Me gjithë ushtrinë këtu.

Aherë na mdodhën ahengjet...
Ahengjet e vdekjes, o mik.
Kudo kërcëllitje dhëmbësh,
Kudo veç kërbaç e kamzhik.
Kur Pronin e zunë, Llabutja
Në kasht çu fut dhe andje
Na doli, kur kuajt kozakë
U zhdukën në pyjet përtej.
Tani rreh tryezën me grushta
Dhe çirret e nuk pushon kurrë:
Një urdhër të kuq meritoj,
sepse kam qëndruar si burrë!...
Tani gjithë retë u larguan...
Po deshe, merr udhën njëherë
Dhe eja këndej nga fshati,
Për mua, në mos për të tjerë...


*****

Sërishmi u nisa për rrugë.
Qe natë korriku me erë.
Karrocat kalonin pa zhurmë,
Ashtu siç kalonin një herë.
E këndshme shumë qe rruga.
Në fusha përreth, qetësi.
Nga kupëze qiellit hëna,
Mbi fshatin vërshone flori
Sërish te mulliri,
Ku bredhi
Noborr vezullon, xixëllon.
Mullisi, ashtu si më parë,
Dy fjalë me zor i bashkon:
Pëllumb! Çmë gëzove Sergusha
Pa ulu këtu! Prit pak!
Na vur samovarin e çajit!1
Na bjer shpejt byrekun, moj plakë!
Sergunj, o i shtrenjtë, dëgjomë!
Nga vjetët u plake dhe ti...
Pëllumbi im, një dhuratë
Me gaz po ta jap tani. 
Dhuratë?
Jo...
Thjeshtë një letër.
Po prit! Ti dëgjomë më parë!
Këtu e dy muaj të shkuar,
Në postë këtë e kam marrë.

E hap...e lexoj...Sigurisht!
E nga mund ta prisja tjetër!
Ky shkrim i këtillë i shkujdesur...
Dhe vulë e Londonit në letër.

Jetoni?...Jam shum e gëzuar...
Dhe unë si ju jetoj.
Deriçkën e fjalëzën tuaj
Besomëni, shpesh i kujtoj.

Prej jush shumë larg uunë ndodhem...
Tani është prill në Rusi,
Mështeknat dhe bredhat böerojnë
Sërishmi me gjethin e ri,
Tani që me dhembje në zemër,
Trishtimin po shfrej te kjo letër,
Ju, tok me mullisin, ndoshta
Dëgjoni këndezat e egër.
Sa herë unë vete në skelë,
Dhe sdi, me gëzim e me frikë,
Kërkoj se mos shoh mes vaporësh,
Flamurin e kuq sovjetik.
E qartë tani rruga ime...
Po juve më mbetët i shtrenjtë,
Ashtu si pranvera e bukur,
Ashtu si atdheu i shenjtë...

...............

Një letër të tillë në jetë,
Pa shkak,
Sdo ta shkruaja kurrë.
Marr qyrkun e shkoj në plevicë,
Të prehem ashtu si dikur.
Kaloj nëpër kopshtin e heshtur:
Aroma, puhi dhe freski.
Ah, gardhi i shtrenjtë çmë duket,
Tani që e shoh përsëri.

As gjashtëmbëdhjetat spaç mbushur...
Te kjo dere vogël, te kjo,
Me zërin e saj aq të ëmbël,
Një vashëz dikur më tha: Jo!
E shkuar e largët, e shtrenjtë!...
Në zemër e ruaj ende.
Sa shumë aherë ne deshëm,
Po, duket, na deshën dhe ne.

----------


## beba e logel

Orkide,
e di qe nenshkrimi im nuk eshte i plote,jo me kot e kam lene me retiçence.....
e bukura qendron pikerisht tek perfundimi paksa i dyshimte....pse jo edhe misterioz,
Qellimi im???Ti shtoj kuriozitetin çdokujt te lexoje ato poezite e mrekullueshme....

 Ciao nga beba e logel.

----------


## HERA

Poezite e Sergei Yesenin jane shume te bukura. Eshte hera e pare qe i lexoj ne gjuhen shqipe. Tani me pelqejne akoma me teper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

